# Summer Glove Picks



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Need new gloves. MUST have terry cloth on the thumbs to wipe sweat from the front of my helmet. I sweat like hell. My Castelli ones are shot, don't hold-up very well, and I'd like to try something else. Thanks!


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Plus one to the Castelli's..... I have the Castelli Pro Glove and have far been the best glove for summer riding, sorry I don't have any other recommendation for you

https://www.amazon.com/Castelli-K8068-123-1-Pro-Glove/dp/B003RZM3U0


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

have a pair of Gore gloves that are at least 3 years old and still quite serviceable.

have had several Specialized BG gloves that wore well.

PIs are the worst I've tried...one season and toast.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Performance Terry Gloves

These have terry cloth on the whole back. And they hold up great. $12 right now with 20% off sale.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

All cycling gloves should have the terry cloth, that's kind of what makes them cycling gloves.

The real question is padding or no padding, if padding, where and how much, and short or long fingered. Also velcro vs. no velcro is pretty big if you ask me.

I'm a no padding whatsoever, long-fingered, no velcro kind of guy.

I personally think padded gloves are for those who have a bad bike fit.

I personally don't like getting sunburn and tan lines on my fingers.

I personally don't like ruining any expensive cycling clothes in the wash due to velcro.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

For my money Spenco gloves are the very best, & I say that after trying nearly every brand out there since I started riding in the early 60s. (Yes, I'm an old fart.) They make several different types, but my favorites are called "Rip Its." They have a huge terry cloth back & are exceptionally easy to take on & off, they're padded & very comfy to wear. How well do they hold up? In 2012 I bouht a new pair for a ride of nearly 3,900 miles across the U.S. I normally ride 4-5,000 mi. per year. I'm still using that same pair of gloves for today's ride. If I could avoid it, I wouldn't buy anything but Spencos.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Giro Monaco gloves are on clearance sale at a lot of places but there is still stock. I just switched to them, like them a lot. Jenson USA has for screaming deal price of $10.99.

I think it's a MSRP ~$40 glove.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

jetdog9 said:


> Giro Monaco gloves are on clearance sale at a lot of places but there is still stock. I just switched to them, like them a lot. Jenson USA has for screaming deal price of $10.99.
> 
> I think it's a MSRP ~$40 glove.


Thanks just ordered a pair, I had been price shopping them and that's the best I've seen.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

I used to love PI gloves, but the quality of the last models was really below par, and the pad placement wasn't too great either. That said, their "aero" non-padded version is pretty comfy. 

I just picked up a pair of Specialized Grail gloves, but I've yet to ride with them. Supposedly they're really good.


----------



## dlb1918 (Jun 4, 2016)

I just bought a new pair of gloves. I tried out PI, Giro, Specialized, and Bontrager. 

They all fit differently - in palm circumference, finger/thumb length, tightness around fingers, length at wrist, the way they stretched. I'm very glad I tried them on before buying. 

I finally went with the Bontrager Race Gel, for 4 reasons: 1) in budget; 2) best fit for my hands; 3) lots of padding to reduce pain from an arthritic thumb; 4) I liked the looks best. I'm working to strengthen or recruit core muscles so as to reduce the amount of weight I put on my hands - but I still think the padding will be useful.

I'm going to miss my old crocheted gloves - the suntan pattern throws non-bikers off.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I've tried a bunch of gloves. Really, a bunch. It got so bad that I felt bad cycling through pairs.

In the end there was only one clear winner, well two really. 

The DeMarchi Pro Lite or Leggero glove, which are actually rebadged Assos gloves made in the same factory: : Cycling Gloves | De Marchi Made in Italy Since 1946

Here is the Assos equiv: http://chainreactioncycles.scene7.com/is/image/ChainReactionCycles/prod105864_IMGSET?wid=500&hei=505

both of these were just perfect. Light, no velco, loose on the wrists but stay on the hand. terry EVERYWHERE, no sharp stitching sticking out. Perfetto!


----------



## royluke (Apr 24, 2017)

I still find leather gloves a better choice in the summer because they don't get too hot.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

In the summer, I usually don't wear gloves, but when I do, I always wear these.

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/clothing/sl-pro-gloves/128270

Super comfortable, no padding, great grip. I have probably 4 or 5 different pairs in different color ways.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Shouldn't you be plugging Pactimo gloves, or was that just last year?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I prefer no gloves, but when I wear them, like down the Galibier, I like the Specialized Grail. It's the only glove I know of that has the padding in the right place.
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/clothing/grailgloves/128303
It's got a snot wipe too.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

kbwh said:


> I prefer no gloves, but when I wear them, like down the Galibier, I like the Specialized Grail. It's the only glove I know of that has the padding in the right place.
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/clothing/grailgloves/128303
> It's got a snot wipe too.


Used them on a couple of rides, so far I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

jetdog9 said:


> Shouldn't you be plugging Pactimo gloves, or was that just last year?


Pactimo does make gloves, but I haven't tried them..... As I said earlier, I almost never wear gloves in warm weather, when I do, its those Specialized gloves. In the winter, I do wear gloves and the Pactimo ones are great.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Pactimo gloves are nothing special. I don't like the Velcro closure, it's almost like it's not far enough back on the wrist and just feels odd. They just have a blah quality to them. I do like their jerseys and shorts but no go on the gloves. I really like Castelli Rosso Corsa gloves


----------

